# 28mm Xenomorph Head bits for Tyranid Gaunts



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

> This is a six (6) piece set of 28mm resin heads. You will receive three(3) of Head A and three(3) of Head B. These heads are sculpted in the style of the classic "Aliens" xenomorphs. They work great on many of the Tyranid bodies, gaunts, genestealers and tyranid warriors.
> 
> These heads are available for pre-order, they will begin shipping Monday, February 22nd.


Would certainly make your nid army look unique if you used these heads. If I remember correctly these guys also have "Predator" style heads in the works.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Predator style heads in the works? AWESOME.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Now that is nice. Could work those into Gaunts, a Hive Tyrant, even Raveners.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Predator heads in Space Marine bodies would look more or less in my opinion like they do in the movies but bulkier. These are really cool, if only I played Tyranids I would make a army with these dudes in there.


----------



## Saggamortuss (Aug 22, 2008)

Those look so sweet! I wonder if those would fit on a warrior, although I'm inclined to think not because of the carapace.


----------



## Wraithspine (Dec 21, 2009)

Just visited their site! they sell some awesome stuff. I wasn't even paid to say that either!


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

I would love to use those for my Ymagrl Stealers.


----------

